# FRANCE | Projects & Construction



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lorient-Bretagne Sud station new building*


Location : Bretagne, Lorient

Status : Complete

Completion : May 2017

Type : Rail station

Architects : AREP / J.M. Duthilleul / E. Tricaud




























































































Photos by Didier Boy de la Tour on archdaily


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Métropole Rouen Normandie Headquarters*


Location : Normandie, Rouen

Status : Complete

Completion : 2017

Type : Office

Floor area : 8 300 m²

Architects : Jacques Ferrier




































































































































































Photos by Luc Boegly


----------



## Dakewose (Nov 27, 2007)

*Panache, Presqu’île district*


Location : Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Grenoble

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 3 300 m²

Height : 49.53 m

Floors : 16

Architect : Maison Edouard François























































On a side note, you can see on the bottom right corner of this picture the French Imperial Eagle-shaped forest on the Grand Serre mountain (no record exists to assert whether or not the shape is man-made but it remains very likely considering that the mountain overlooks the _prairie de la rencontre_ at Laffrey where Napoléon, heading for Paris after he escaped from Elba, said these famous words in front of the royalist troops sent to arrest him: "If any of you will shoot his Emperor, here I am.")


















More information here.


----------



## Dakewose (Nov 27, 2007)

*Le Python, Presqu’île district*


Location : Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Grenoble

Status : Complete

Completion : 2016

Type : Housing

Floor area : 2 850 m²

Height : 33 m

Floors : 10

Architect : Maison Edouard François























































More information here.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Les Franciscaines*


Location : Normandie, Deauville

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Culture

Floor area : 6 400 m² 

Architects : Moatti - Rivière


Rehabilitation of a former couvent into a cultural centre.












































































https://www.indeauville.fr/va-vers-lobjet-final-dont-reve




























https://www.ouest-france.fr/normandie/deauville-14800/deauville-le-chantier-des-franciscaines-en-images-6193451


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Métamorphose*


Location : Pays de la Loire, Angers

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 24 500 m²

Architects : Hamonic + Masson & Associés


If everything goes well, the work could start at the end of the year.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Congress Center of The Haute Saintonge*


Location : Nouvelle-Aquitaine, Jonzac

Status : Complete

Completion : October 2017

Type : Convention center

Floor area : 4 900 m²

Architects : Tetrarc




















































































































































Photos by Charly Broyez and Véronique Sabadel


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Tropicalia*


Location : Hauts-de-France, Rang-du-Fliers

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Greenhouse

Floor area : 20 000 m²

Height : 35 m

Architects : CAAU


The work is expected to start this autumn. At its completion in 2021, it will be the largest single-domed tropical greenhouse in the world.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*L’Écume des Ondes*


Location : Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Aix-les-Bains

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Architects : Vincent Callebaut


The rehabilitation project for the national ancient thermal baths of Aix-les-Bains has been unveiled last month after an architectural competition where the city residents could choose their favorite project.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Tour Arsenal*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Bourgogne-Franche-Comté, Dijon

Status : Proposed

Type : Residential

Floor area : 7 544 m²

Height : 60 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Arte Charpentier


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Maritime History Museum of Saint-Malo*


Location : Bretagne, Saint-Malo

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Museum

Floor area : 4 805 m²

Height : 35 m

Architects : Kengo Kuma


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Why's this trend of putting spaceships into existing historical cityscapes in France?
It's so annoying! They're totally ruining the charme of the country and its largely untouched towns and landscapes. 




ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Tropicalia*


This is rather cool though and doesn't sem to harm any significant city- or landscape.


----------



## RudNuon (Nov 1, 2017)

erbse said:


> Why's this trend of putting spaceships into existing historical cityscapes in France?
> It's so annoying! They're totally ruining the charme of the country and its largely untouched towns and landscapes.
> 
> 
> .


Cause we're an actual country ? With actual people living here who are looking ahead to the future with excitement and are not merely dreaming of being the museum guardians of a postcard-looking country.


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Besides I don't thing any of the projects above are actually located in the historical partd of the cities.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Maison Heler Metz*

Official site


Location : Grand Est, Metz

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Hotel

Rooms : 119

Floor area : 6 830 m²

Height : 41 m

Floors : 14

Architects : Philippe Starck































The photos and the video shows the building in the middle of nowhere but it's actually right in the city centre. Photos from February :





































https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/edition-de-metz-ville/2019/02/19/photos-metz-l-hotel-starck-sort-de-terre-dans-le-quartier-de-l-amphitheatre#0_19


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Iconic*


Location : Occitanie, Cap d'Agde

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2020 (Phase 1)

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés


The construction should start at the end of the month.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Les Jetées*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Huningue, Grand-Est

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022 to 2025

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 30 000 m²

Floors : max. 17

Architects : Pietri Architectes / Tryptique / Laisné Roussel


Part of the 3Land project (large urban project between Basel in Switzerland, Huningue in France and Weil-am-Rhein in Germany), this district on the shores of the Rhine will create a new skyline in the Basel urban area. It will include housing, offices and shops. The first planning permissions have recently been granted while the first constructions should start next year.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

RudNuon said:


> Cause we're an actual country ? With actual people living here who are looking ahead to the future with excitement and are not merely dreaming of being the museum guardians of a postcard-looking country.


Spoken like a true modernist. I mean, France is probably the most postcard-like country in Europe.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*CO'Met*


Location : Centre-Val de Loire, Orléans

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Convention and exhibition center, arena

Floor area : 35 000 m² (exhibition center)

Capacity : 10 150 (arena), 1 000 (auditorium)

Architects : Jacques Ferrier / Populous / Chaix & Morel et Associés / Agence Ter


The construction recently started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Palais de justice de Poitiers*


Location : Nouvelle-Aquitaine, Poitiers

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : 2019

Type : Courthouse

Floor area : 14 300 m²

Architects : Brossy + associés



































































Photos by Sergio Grazia.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cité Internationale de la Gastronomie et du Vin*


Location : Bourgogne-Franche-Comté, Dijon

Status : Under rehabilitation / construction

Estimated completion : End 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : Bechu + Associés


On the site of the city's former hospital, the project includes the rehabilitation of the historic buildings as well as the construction of other contemporary ones that will form a large cultural facility around the gastronomy. Offices, shops, hotels, cinemas and a new residential ecodistrict will also be created. The work started this summer.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Bastia Cità Marittima - Aldilonda, Mantinum*


Location : Corse, Bastia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Landscape architects : Dietmar Feichtinger / Buzzo Spinelli / In Situ


Creation of a pathway (_Aldilonda_) along the sea, connecting the north of the city to the south, and an open air theatre with an elevator (_Mantinum_) giving access to the docks from the citadel.

_Aldilonda_ :

















































_Mantinum_ :















































https://www.corsenetinfos.corsica/Bastia-les-travaux-du-Mantinum-et-de-l-Aldilonda-avancent-a-grands-pas_a43354.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Royal Hainaut*


Location : Hauts-de-France, Valenciennes

Status : Complete rehabilitation

Completion : 2019

Type : Luxury hotel

Floor area : 15 000 m²

Rooms : 79

Architects : Maes


Rehabilitation of a former hospital into a 4* hotel.
























































































































https://www.royalhainaut.com/


----------



## bat753 (Sep 28, 2017)

wow, amazing !


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Royal hainaut is astonishing


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *Foster + Partners unveils design for domed winery in France*
> 
> 
> Foster + Partners has revealed visuals of Le Dôme winery that is designed to blend in with the rolling hills of the historic commune Saint-Émilion in France.
> ...


https://www.dezeen.com/2019/09/30/foster-partners-le-dome-winery-france-architecture/

















































https://www.fosterandpartners.com/news/archive/2019/09/foster-partners-reveals-its-vision-for-the-le-dome-winery-in-saint-emilion/#main


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Quentovic*


Location : Hauts-de-France, Le Touquet-Paris-Plage

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Residential

Units : 215

Architects : DGA






















































































https://twitter.com/villedutouquet/status/1173901350729650176


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

wonderful  in video :


----------



## Sevillano47 (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh nice . Another Disneyland park. Beautiful.


----------



## Bidelson (Mar 21, 2014)

Sevillano47 said:


> Oh nice . Another Disneyland park. Beautiful.


Sorry these urban planners and potential buyers for their lack of delicate taste...

https://www.google.ru/maps/@37.3436...4!1sda8VUnDRaJ2-o1XvytAdEw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.ru/maps/@37.3447...4!1sUp4N6C6-Mr1GCLIdtwgSVw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.ru/maps/@37.3300...4!1sJCQ38r1BXOXv8VImiNSLww!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.ru/maps/@37.3045...4!1sHWb9Xc6vXXaDgm-JduoymQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Sevillano47 said:


> Oh nice . Another Disneyland park. Beautiful.


when we respect the local architecture it's Disneyland in your mind ? hno:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grand Nancy Thermal*


Location : Grand Est, Nancy

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Thermal baths

Floor area : 20 000 m²

Architects : Anne Démians / Agence Chabanne


The work started.
















































All renders here.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Reims Grand Centre*


Location : Grand Est, Reims

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 86 000 m²

Architects : Leclercq Associés / Wilmotte & Associés / Marc Mimram / Thiénot Ballan Zulaica / Gissinger & Tellier


The programme includes several projects to revitalize the center of the "Coronation City". Among them, the already completed redevelopment of the historic _Promenades_ and of the City Hall square, the construction of a 9 000 seats multi-use arena, which started this summer, and of an aquatic center, which will be delivered next year.







































































































The Promenades, reopened this summer :





































https://www.reims.fr/la-ville-de-reims/reims-grand-centre/les-promenades-jean-louis-schneiter-sont-rouvertes-11211.html
https://twitter.com/investinreims/status/1176036784440008704


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Centre de conservation du Louvre*


Location : Hauts-de-France, Liévin

Status : Complete

Estimated completion : October 2019

Type : Archives

Floor area : 20 000 m²

Architects : Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners




> *Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners creates "fortress-like" archive for the Louvre*
> 
> Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners has built the Centre de Conservation du Louvre in Liévin, northern France, to securely store 250,000 works of art from the museum's collection.
> 
> ...


https://www.dezeen.com/2019/11/07/centre-de-conservation-du-louvre-rogers-stirk-harbour-partners-archive/


































































Photos by Joas Souza.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Tropicalia*


Location : Hauts-de-France, Rang-du-Fliers

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Greenhouse

Floor area : 20 000 m²

Height : 35 m

Architects : CAAU


The building permit has been granted. The work is now expected to start in Spring 2020.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

The last project is just_ out of this world_ 
To take pics will be astonishing!!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Stade Gabriel-Montpied*


Location : Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Clermont-Ferrand

Status : Approved extension / proposed

Estimated completion : 2024 (1st phase)

Type : Stadium

Capacity : 16 200 (1st phase)

Architects : Atelier Ferret Architecture / Carles Hebras Maitrias


The laureate of the stade Gabriel-Montpied extension has been reveiled this Friday. The project will be realized in 3 phases which will increased the capacity of the stadium to 30 000 seats.





















_1st phase_ :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Grand Palais Cinema

Location* : Occitanie, Cahors
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : December 2019
*Type* : Cinema
*Floor area* : 3 625 m²
*Architects* : Antonio Virga



> Located on the north side of the historic center of the town of Cahors and a few steps away from the banks of the Lot River, this cinema stands on a former site dedicated to the army (today renamed Place Bessières). The project offered the opportunity to recreate and reinterpret the symmetry of the preexisting army barracks by occupying the area of the east wing of this complex, destroyed by fire in 1943. Previously serving as a parking lot, the Place Bessières has been transformed into a broad and welcoming urban space dedicated to pedestrians and protected by an existing canopy of trees [...]



















































































































Grand Palais Cinema / Antonio Virga Architecte


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Les Jetées*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Grand-Est, Huningue
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022 to 2025
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 30 732 m²
*Floors* : max. 18
*Architects* : Pietri Architectes / Tryptique / Nicolas Laisné / Dream.Archi

Work started.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Les Jetées*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location* : Huningue, Grand-Est
> ...


You shoud also put it in the Basel thread as Huningue is just a french suburb of Basel as well of St-Louis and Weil-am-Rhein or Lorrach in Germany.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Théâtre Legendre

Location* : Normandie, Evreux
*Status* : Complete renovation
*Completion* : September 2019
*Type* : Theater
*Floor area* : 2 500 m²
*Architects* : Opus 5



> Enhancing the town’s emblematic Beaux-Arts style edifice with a more contemporary look and feel. The highly respectful project aimed to restore this theater dating from 1903 to its former glory, in its original architectural style and including the design of a new décor for the lobby [...]


























































































Legendre Theater / Opus 5 architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *The polychrome portal of Angers cathedral protected by a Japanese architect*
> 
> The Japanese architect Kengo Kuma was chosen, Friday, October 23, for the construction of a contemporary gallery aiming to protect the western portal of the cathedral of Angers, whose precious polychromies were to be saved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Quite an unuasual project. I can't really say if I like it or not. I somewhat understand its interest in terms of preservation of heritage but I am not convinced by the design and the way the three porches don't really align with the overall division of the facade. The 3 are the same width and hence the side porches are not centered with the base of the towers behind them and that really bugs me.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grand Nancy Thermal*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Grand Est, Nancy 
*Status* : Under renovation / extension 
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Thermal baths 
*Floor area* : 20 000 m² 
*Architects* : Anne Démians / Agence Chabanne 










































Photos. La vue du chantier du projet Grand Nancy Thermal depuis une grue


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Mont d'Ambin Base Tunnel

Location* : Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes / Piemonte (Italy)
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2030
*Type* : Rail tunnel
*Length* : 57,5 km
*Number of tracks* : 2 single-track tubes










The 10 km milestone has been reached on what will become the longest rail tunnel in the world.








Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Mantinum

Location :* Corse, Bastia
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Architects :* Buzzo Spinelli / Antoine Dufour

New pathway bewteen the Old Port and the citadel.
















































































































© Celia Uhalde


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*ITER*
Official site

*Location :* Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, Saint-Paul-lès-Durance, Cadarache 
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Nuclear fusion reactor 
*Height :* 80 m 

Quick presentation of the project.

















The Tokamak (the big machine where they will do the experiments) assembly phase started this summer. These are photos from last month showing the almost completed infrastructures and the Tokamak Building interior.
















































ITER Image Galleries


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Narbonne Arena

Location :* Occitanie, Narbonne
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2019
*Type :* Arena
*Floor area :* 10 000 m²
*Capacity :* 5,000
*Architects :* Marc Mimram

























































Narbonne Arena / Marc Mimram


----------



## Wayden21 (Nov 1, 2014)

Neric007 said:


> Quite an unuasual project. I can't really say if I like it or not. I somewhat understand its interest in terms of preservation of heritage but I am not convinced by the design and the way the three porches don't really align with the overall division of the facade. The 3 are the same width and hence the side porches are not centered with the base of the towers behind them and that really bugs me.


French person who is bugged by asymmetry, how original haha.


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

It is actually symmetrical so that's not what I'm talking about (besides I have nothing against asymmetry but it turns out that the original historical building is overall symmetrical).


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Médiathèque Intercommunale de Bayeux

Location : *Normandie, Bayeux
*Status :* Complete
*Estimated completion : *2019
*Type : *Media library
*Floor area : *2 550 m²
*Architects : *Serero Architectes

































































































© Didier Boy de la Tour | Bayeux Media Library / Serero Architectes Urbanistes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Benfeld historic town requalification

Location : *Grand Est, Benfeld
*Status : *Complete
*Completion : *2019
*Type : *Public spaces
*Size : *16 600 m²
*Architects : *rhb architectes

*







































































*
© rhb architectes / CloudyProd


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Comédie de Clermont*

*Location : *Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Clermont-Ferrand
*Status : *Complete renovation
*Completion : *July 2020
*Type : *Theatre
*Floor area : *9 298 m²
*Architects : *Eduardo Souto de Moura / Bruhat & Bouchaudy

*















































































*
© Mathieu Noël / Pascal Aimar


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *COSA Designs Decarbonated Cement and Wood Art School in France*
> 
> COSA Colboc Sachet architectures has designed a "decarbonated cement and wood" public art school in Poitiers, France. Made for École Européenne Supérieure de l'Image - EESI, the design features a range of spaces for collaboration, making and digital training. The art school features an airy, light-filled interior, as well as a series of outdoor spaces and common areas that open to the district of Couronneries.
> 
> As the team states, the design features a bio-climatic central nave that connects that various wings and spaces of the project together [...]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Breitenbach Landscape Hotel 48°Nord

Location : *Grand Est, Breitenbach
*Status : *Complete
*Completion : *2020
*Type : *Hotel
*Architects : *Reiulf Ramstad Arkitekter



> Breitenbach Landscape Hotel, 48°Nord, proposes a holistic experience in Alsace, inspired by Scandinavian practices and building on the region’s culinary, wellness and nature opportunities. A distinct architectural expression is inserted in the picturesque natural landscape of the Vosges Mountains.
> 
> Heirs to the Norwegian “hytte”, 14 cabins dot the hillside like boulders on a slope, balancing privacy and outlook. Locally-sourced, untreated wood clads all volumes, combining only with large glass openings [...]


*








































































































 







*
© Florent Michel @11h45, Yvan Moreau


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ilo23

Location : *Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Clermont-Ferrand
*Status : *Approved
*Estimated completion : *2023
*Type : *Mixed-use
*Floor area : *33 300 m²
*Architects : *ANMA

Ilo23 will be the first phase of the wider rehabilitation project of the large Michelin Cataroux plant in Clermont-Ferrand. It will include new housing, built above the renovated hall 23, 12 000 m² of offices and 7 000 m² of shops. Work is expected to start later this year.
*































*

The overall Cataroux project will also include on 50ha the construction or renovation of a dozen buildings as well as the creation of a large park.
*







*

Current site :
*















*
© Région Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, IGPC, ADAGP


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

While I am far from being an architectural purist and do like the blending of various styles, I also find that many modern additions to historical buildings are done in such a bad taste. What they have done to the Théâtre Legendre is just a joke.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Parc des Sources

Location :* Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes, Vichy
*Status :* Proposed redevelopment
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Area :* 6 ha
*Architects :* RL&A, Axe Saône

Following its inscription on the World Heritage List in 2021 as part of the _Great Spa Towns of Europe_, the city of Vichy launched the _Renaissance du Cœur Thermal _project to revitalize its thermal complex. In a first phase, the city central park, known as the Parc des Sources, will be renovated, including the alleys, the Art Nouveau gallery around the park, the furniture and fountains. After that and until 2030, the work will consist in the renovation of the heritage buildings and adjacent streets as well as the creation of a museum around the city history.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Vannes Museum of Fine Arts

Location :* Bretagne, Vannes
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Museum
*Floor area :* 2 600 m²
*Architects :* Nieto Sobejano









Nieto Sobejano and Richard Faure Design the New Vannes Museum of Fine Arts


The winner of the First Prize in the competition for the new Museum of Fine Arts in Vannes has been revealed: Nieto Sobejano, with the collaboration of Richard




www.archdaily.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Stade Tribut

Location :* Hauts-de-France, Dunkerque
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Stadium
*Floor area :* 6 035 m²
*Capacity :* 4,933 seats
*Architects :* SOCKEEL, Ollga









Tribut Stadium / OLGGA architectes + SOCKEEL Architectes


Completed in 2022 in Dunkirk, France. Images by Stephane Aboudaram | WE ARE CONTENT(S). Stadiums are always an opportunity to showcase the development of cities as in Dunkirk. Due to its location - home to the USL Dunkerque Club - the...




www.archdaily.com












































































© Stephane Aboudaram / WE ARE CONTENT(S)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*École Supérieure d'Art et de Design (ESAD)

Location :* Grand Est, Reims
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* School
*Architect :* Jean-Pierre Lott


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Les Franciscaines

Location :* Normandie, Deauville
*Status :* Complete rehabilitation
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Cultural
*Floor area :* 6 400 m²
*Architects :* Moatti & Rivière

























































© Michel Denancé


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

^^
Got the opportunity to visit it and photos don't do the building justice. Amazing piece of architecture, the mix of old and modern is delightful.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Théâtre municipal de Dole

Location :* Bourgogne-Franche-Comté, Dole
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Theater
*Architects :* Chatillon Architectes









































© Antoine Mercusot


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Casino*

*Location :* Hauts-de-France, Saint-Quentin
*Status :* Complete renovation
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 1 811 m²
*Architects :* MAES

The former _Le Casino_ cinema built in 1929 has been renovated and transformed into a workplace for associations while retaining the Art deco elements of the original building.
















































© Jonathan Alexandre


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Caisse d'Epargne Bourgogne-Franche-Comté Headquarters*

*Location :* Bourgogne-Franche-Comté, Dijon
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 9 560 m²
*Architects :* GRAAM









































































© Nicolas Waltefaugle


----------



## Hourdel (Sep 5, 2021)

*Cité Administrative

Location :* Hauts-de-France, Amiens
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Administration
*Floor area :* 20 000 m²
*Architects :* Steven Ware, Art & Build


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Espace Mayenne*

*Location :* Pays de la Loire, Laval
*Status :* Complete
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Arena
*Floor area :* 15 100 m²
*Architects :* Hérault Arnod









Espace Mayenne Sports Hall / Hérault Arnod Architectes


Completed in 2022 in Laval, France. Images by Cyrille Weiner. Espace Mayenne is a multifunctional facility including a large sports and entertainment venue with a capacity of 4,500, a gymnasium with a climbing...




www.archdaily.com




















































































© Cyrille Weiner


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cité des vins et des Climats de Bourgogne*
Official site

*Location :* Bourgogne-Franche-Comté, Beaune
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Museum
*Floor area :* 3 588 m²
*Architects :* siz' -ix


























Philippe Clément on LinkedIn: Un coucher de soleil d'automne et Bourguignon sur la Vrille de la


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*La Chesnaie Gymnasium / Bohuon Bertic Architectes.*

*BASSE-GOULAINE ( Pays de la Loire )*


Architects: Bohuon Bertic Architectes
Area : 2300 m²
Year : 2022
Photographs : Juan Cardona


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

chatillon architectes converts 20th-century french hotel into venue for champagne houses






www.designboom.com




















































































© Valerio Geraci / Antoine Mercusot


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Théatre Municipal de Bastia

Location :* Corse, Bastia
*Status :* Proposed renovation & extension
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Theater
*Floor area :* 8 025 m² 
*Architects :* Huit et demi


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Site Verrier de Meisenthal / SO-IL + FREAKS Architecture.*

*Meisenthal ( Moselle )*

Architects: FREAKS Architecture, SO-IL
Area : 6500 m²
Year : 2021
Photographs : Iwan Baan


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Nouveau Continent

Location :* Pays de la Loire, Angers
*Status :* Under rehabilitation
*Estimated completion :* 2025
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 4 629 m²
*Architects :* Johanne San

Rehabilitation project of the disused Art Deco post office into a mixed-use program including offices, housing units, shops and a restaurant. Work just recently started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Stade Armand-Cesari

Location :* Corse, Bastia
*Status :* Proposed renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Stadium
*Capacity :* 16,500
*Architects :* aplus architecture

Plans for the renovation of the SC Bastia home ground have been unveiled last month.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Dune*

*Location :* _Hauts-de-France , __Le Touquet-Paris-Plage._
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Type :* Hotel
























Le Touquet : une association estime que le projet hôtelier Dune ne respecte pas la loi Littoral - La Voix du Nord


L’Association de sauvegarde de la forêt et des dunes monte au créneau à propos du complexe hôtelier prévu à l’emplacement de l’Aqualud. Selon Sylvain Gouz, son président, ce projet ne respecte pas la loi Littoral. Il menace d’en appeler au tribunal administratif, si le maire signe le permis de...




www.lavoixdunord.fr













Le Touquet : un projet 4 étoiles signé Hilton


Les porteurs du projet hôtelier sur le site de l’Aqualud sont venus éclairer les ...



www.nordlittoral.fr


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Dune*
> 
> *Location :* _Hauts-de-France , __Le Touquet-Paris-Plage._
> *Status :* Proposed
> ...


Big mistake to build it on the beach. Come on guys, it is 2022.

Plus the name is ridiculous - please change it to 'La Dune' that is also better for tourism.


----------

